# "The Latino Gentleman" was a failure :(



## dj mishima (Jul 23, 2011)

Here was the concept:

"The Latino Gentleman"

Inner to outer:

Tamale

Cooked chorizo

Queso Chihuahua

Roasted poblano strips

Refried beans

Sausage

Rub(Oops, forgot to make it!)








I thought it would be tough to spread refried beans onto the thin layer of sausage, so I got the bright idea to use wax paper to get a nice flat rectangular shape out of it.







This worked out well, but I used too much(1st mistake.)

























Looks good so far?  It did to me!  Except when I tried to roll it up, I realized that I used to much filling.  I also took too long to get it to the rolling stage(I think.)  Not only was I barely able to get sausage to sausage contact(lol, I know), the sausage was sticking to the wax paper.  I figure this was because it got too warm, as we are in the middle of a heat wave for the metro Detroit area.

Anyways, I got it together and rolled in plastic wrap:







I thought at this point that it was salvageable.

I then proceeded to assemble the other 2 fatties I was going to smoke today.  On to the smoker we go!







Here was where I made another critical error:







Since I shorted out the probe in the digital thermometer, I had to buy a leave-in meat thermometer last minute.  I really shouldn't have stuck it in pre-smoke...  I now figure that if you are using any fillings that can ooze out, don't pierce it before you are ready to serve it.  By the way, this picture is after about a 3 hour smoke(so maybe it can be okay).  You can't really tell, but there is a cheese leak at the point where the thermometer was inserted.  I thought I'd bring it up to 160 F on the Weber gas grill and be ready to rock.  Everything was looking pretty good.  I went from an internal temp on the smoker at 140 F to about 150 F, then 155 F...

Then disaster struck!







I didn't have time to take a pic, but right around an internal temp of 160 F, a seam must have burst and filling was spilling out the side of it.  This picture was taken after I took it out with a pair of tongs.

It was a bummer that it didn't work as planned, but it was still pretty tasty.







I will have to redeem myself with another attempt.  I still have the ingredients to make another right away.

In case you were wondering, the other two turned out pretty well.  The only exception is one developed a leak(but that's another story.)  I made these three to bring to a party and reheat, so I'm only bringing two now and eating this one myself.  Expect new fatty posts when I can take money shots!

Oh, I made some ABTs to bring too.







It seems to have stayed pretty intact at one end!


----------



## meateater (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks great to me, I busted a few and still tasted great,.


----------



## slownlow (Jul 23, 2011)

Dj Mishima said:


> I I made these three to bring to a party and reheat, so I'm only bringing two now and eating this one myself.


That is no failure.  Sounds like a win to me,  you got to eat it yourself


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey it may look ugly, but if it tastes good I say it's a success!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 23, 2011)

It does not looks like a  Latino Gentleman  .. it looks more like a wild Latino. send unwanted one to me 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. well done thanks for sharing


----------



## venture (Jul 23, 2011)

You are not the first person that has happened to!  Less than perfect is many times still very good.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me!!

Craig


----------



## osbjdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

I love all the creative ideas you came up with..  I have a few, just need to get them rolling.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 24, 2011)

I love your list of ingredients,very clever. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

if it was edible at all, then no failure!  I had a neighbor where I used to live and he was a willing test subject - loved it all even the smokes I thought were dismal failures.  Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 24, 2011)

I would hit that in a heartbeat. Looks good from here


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd eat it without a second thought!  Fattie blowouts are pretty common -- especially for newbies -- and just result in a messier-but-no-less-tasty product.

Put that flattened sausage in the freezer while you prep the innards and you will have more working time for assembly and less trouble keeping everything intact until it hits the smoker.  My last fattie was also too full of goodies (the sausage seam wouldn't stay closed), so I had to cover the seam with bacon to hold it all together during the smoke.  The bacon shrank as it cooked and held everything together!  Here is the finished pic:







The "open" seam is under all the bacony goodness.  And, yes, I never probe until I think it's pretty close to correct IT.

Practice will get you through even the challenging assemblies.  You develop a knack and a sense of what works and what won't.

Cheers


----------

